# Weight of rims ??



## Monster Cat (Jun 19, 2010)

Im changing my tire an rim section an id like to know how much these two set of rims weigh an to see much weight overall im dropping .

Itp black c series 12"
an
Itp 212's 14" machined 

If i could get the weight of each rim that would be great thank you !


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just drop ITP an email. They will be glad to tell you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I looked for specs on their site but found none.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

^^-- I did the same.... you might need to actually contact ITP, or maybe one of their distributors (like Mudthrowers.com)...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup...have to call them.


----------



## Monster Cat (Jun 19, 2010)

Yea thats what i thought about doing . I checked there website before hand but i was just curious if anyone had like the post about the weight of tires just for rims thou . Thanks guys .


----------

